# Salem / Roanoke, VA



## rmh159 (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone in the Salem / Roanoke VA area know of good places to wander and take some photos.  I'm here on a work trip for af ew days and am looking to kill some time.  Anyone?  Anyone?


----------

